# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Groene Land Achmea

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Groene Land Achmea.


Bezoek de website van Groene Land Achmea


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Groene Land Achmea.*

----------


## Wendy

Ik zit al jaren bij Groene Land en ik ben er tevreden over. Ik heb een plus verzekering en mijn bril werd vorig jaar voor de helft vergoed. Verder worden declaraties gelijk terug betaald. Misschien betaal ik wel wat veel. Dat weet ik niet eens, omdat ik tevreden ben er dan dus niet erg op let.

----------


## Ronald68

Als ziekenfonds patiënt zaten we bij het groene land. We kregen toen haast niets vergoed. Omdat mijn vrouw een visuele handicap heeft was dit ontzettend vervelend. Na de switch overgestapt naar een ander dus.

----------


## Ronald68

Oja nog even vergeten, maar de reden tot niet vergoeden van de visuele hulpmiddelen was:" Mevrouw over 5 jaar bent u toch blind dus dan is het zonde van het geld".

----------

